# What if.............



## AlexHope (Oct 21, 2010)

Greeting to all the potential PR emigrants to Oz. 
Upon landing in Australia........... "What would you do if cannot find the job related to yr field of expertise/interests?" 
And to the moderator, please advise.... "What kind of casual /temp. jobs(no skills /experiences required) mostly available there?" 
My family of 4 will be landing at Adelaide SA soon. It's previleged to holding the Australian PR passport as many would have dreamt. We enjoyed our previous two mths staying there, however, the relatives & friends concerned our future undertakings in Oz. 
Any feedback here would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Having employment Alex is a prime concern for anyone of any country and it would have been no different for you in your country just as it is for Australians in Australia.
It is all the more important when you have a family too and you do not want to be eating into savings anymore than you have to.
http://www.australiaforum.com/general-chit-chat-news/5440-hard-truth-newly-migrants.html is a thread that somone else posted and some of what I posted there in general applies to anyone and that is you always need back up plans.

If you do not find employment in your occupational area and little looks to be available, one thing you would want to be doing is to broaden your outlook to have a look at all forms of work and CAD is used in various aspects of the building trade so you should have a reasonable chance of finding employment.
Many Australians study/qualify and may work in one area and then do one or a number of career changes.
On arrival, just explore all avenues for employment, agents that could do temporary placements that may lead to permanent employment, seeing local companies and of course looking at newspaper and online job advertisements.
If your wife is qualified in an area, it may be possible that she could get work and you may want to be the home parent for a bit.


----------



## AlexHope (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks Wanderer, yr words of encouragement lightened me a bit. I enjoyed the forum here and will stay on for more update.


----------

